

How much can you really make as an IPhone Developer? - bootload
http://www.technation.com.au/2008/11/17/how-much-can-you-really-make-as-an-iphone-developer/

======
code_devil
I would think that as a single developer your first app should be really
simple and more on the lines of getting a hang of the SDK, time to get the app
done ... basically more like a tutorial project that you release to the world.
With that knowledge, I would think you'd have a better idea to innovate and
monetize in the next apps

------
stillmotion
Here's a tip. Build it without paying anyone. Make it yourself, or find a team
who are willing to work on your word--that is if you're an extremely reliable
person. Objective-C is a pretty simple language and Cocoa touch makes
everything a whole lot easier when thinking up and building applications.

Give it a go, I find it hard to be depressed when writing a good and creative
Cocoa application.

~~~
greyman
After reading the original blog it seems to me that he indeed built it himself
(except of paying $1000 to a designer). The "issue" is, that he decided that
40 days of him coding the application is equivalent to spending US
$10,850...but that aren't real expenses, IMHO. So overall, I think that his
app is doing quite well with relatively modest upfront expenses.

~~~
code_devil
I agree, plus he gained a skill of knowing how to write iPhone apps +
Objective C. It made him more marketable for future jobs/offers. (I am
assuming he did in evenings and weekends)

------
ObieJazz
We need more articles talking about how there's no money to be made on iPhone
apps so developers will give the market a little room to breathe.

